# Ginger Eye Colour



## demented_roadie (Nov 13, 2004)

Just a quick question about what colour ginger's eyes usually stay.
Minority's eye colour seems to be blue with the faintest hint of yellow at the centre. Is this usual and with the light colour am I going to have to worry about sun exposure on his eyes.
I usually end up getting black or black and white cats, so a ginger kitten is a little different. I am already going to have to do something about his little nose, its so light he is going to get sunburned.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

All kittens have blue eyes. It would be very unusual for a ginger cat to have blue eyes as an adult. 

I'd personally recommend that you reconsider your plan to make him an outdoor cat. See this article for more info:
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... oroutdoors

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

My ginger kitty has eyes the same ginger color as his fur. His momma cat's owners said that they were very blue when he was little. Don't you just love ginger cats?!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Here was my ginger kitten, PJ, with blue eyes:










And here he is now (four months):










Oh, and here's his momma (she's ginger too):










I think blue eyes on a ginger cat is stunning, I with they'd stay that way :roll:


----------

